# Dormancy or other issues?



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is my lawn going into dormancy or is this something that else? I'm in Birmingham, AL. Doesn't look like the usual tiger striping I'm used to seeing. The first 3 pictures are when there was still dew on the lawn. Last one was after the grass dried off.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's semi-dormancy. It's exactly what mine looks like. You won't get the typical tiger stripes unless you get a serious cold snap.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks @Redtwin tgats the answer I was hoping to get.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

I didn't get any tiger stripes this year


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've noticed that Tiger Stripes are less prevalent on reel mowed lawns as you are usually getting a more even cut and since the lawn is generally lower it tends to go dormant more evenly. Tiger Stripes are more for Rotary mowed lawns as they tend to have more peaks and valleys for the frost to attached to.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Have you sprayed anything on this recently?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Have you sprayed anything on this recently?


I haven't sprayed anything since my early November Pre-E


----------

